# Reducing electricity consumption with your racks/viv setups



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi guys

Just posted in the classified section but thought I would mention it here too. 
A product with a proven track record in the US and Canada has finally been released in the UK that can reduce your electricity bill between 8% and 20% guaranteed. 

Now I know that there are some of you out there that have large rack setups or running a number of viv and my thoughts were that with the requirements of our reptiles this product could be of massive benefit to us as well as the average household. 

Not only this but it has built in EMF filters which drastically reduce the harmful EMFs that are in our homes. Again this has to be of benefit to our reptiles as well as us.
So thought I would share. Would be interested to know your thoughts.

Follow the link below to the product page.
 http://www.utilityportal.mymomentis.co.uk/products-ems-Residential.asp?CO_LA=UK_EN


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

The words con, rubbish, snake oil spring to mind.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Read this it explains why.... Scientists demystify utility of power factor correction devices


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

and here... EnergyMizer® by Momentis - Scam Review | Open4Energy


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your thoughts and to be honest I thought much the same when I first saw it.

However after a little research and speaking with the company representatives I felt otherwise.

To answer a points raised in one of those articles and to make it clear. Just Energy is one of the largest energy providers in Canada and the US. They are publically traded on the TSX and NYSE with a $300 billion in revenue. Their marketing arm is called Momentis.Just Energy have a deal Energy Management Systems to market the Energymizer to its customers along with an increasing product range.

With that understood a company like Just Energy would not consider marketing or having its name associated with a product that is not proven to work or seen as a "scam", "con", let alone offer a guarantee on a minimum 8% reduction. In fact it is has proven results of 12% to 20% in the US and Canada.

As for the EMF filters, I personally feel that these alone would be worth every penny. If you do a search online about the affects of EMFs you would go round and turn everything in your house off if you could. Where health benefits involved, the company has to be very careful and be able to back up its claims, especially in the US. You just don't get away with stating something like that without it being proven.

Unfortunately with the development of the internet anyone can post their thoughts and opinions whether they are founded or not. You will always find that someone's negative experience is far more likely to be posted online than something positive, that's just human nature. Everyone is entitled to their opinions and free to voice them but it does mean that you can't believe everything you read or what you read is not necessarily the common census it may just be an isolated incident.

With regards to the first article this was not specifically about the Energymizer and was written 3 years ago. As for the second, these are just the opinions of the author in fact he even starts by saying " I think "

With all this said you could well be right :whistling2: but personally I am happy to give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

good luck with that then...

Pretty much every electrical device will create EMF and a large capacitor in a box plugged into the mains is going to do precisely sod all to prevent it.

You might as well make a tin foil hat out of an old cornflake box.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

just had another look at their website and it smacks of what it is...

A useless product that is being aggressively marketed onto people like yourself being brainwashed into promoting it to others in the hope of getting a payout on referrals. (see opportunity section of their website).

and at £275 a pop :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


its just a capacitor in a box 

this guy explains it better... eco-scams.com » Blog Archive » Power factor correction scams


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

This is just a tax on people gullible enough to believe the marketing rubbish. Nothing more than a very transparent pyramid scheme. Don't give these people your money.

David.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Wasn't something similar shown on watchdog recently? If I remember correctly
it was a potential fire risk.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

For the same money you could save the same amount of electric by setting up sensors in every room to turn the lights off as you walk out, which would actually work. It's also worth pointing out that our electrical regs are different to the states and Canada and that we are far less at risk of surges of any sort, especially from turning things on. Fuses wouldn't last very long if everything took a big chuck of electric every time it was turned on. 

Dave


----------



## Lenny da Lizard (Sep 24, 2012)

Jimma said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts and to be honest I thought much the same when I first saw it.
> 
> However after a little research and speaking with the company representatives I felt otherwise.
> 
> ...


A company worth over $300 billion has got a lot of people fooled.
The only way to make the electricity you use more efficient is by improving the power factor of the energy you use aka power factor correction 'PFC'. This involves balancing the load between inductive and capacitive loads. If a large load on the supply is inductive such as motors and other synchronous AC machines then capacitor banks are used to even out the PFC. 

So if they are selling you a capacitor that plugs inline to your Viv let me explain what you will gain.......... You will find that most electrical appliances you use for your vivarium are capacitive loads (fluorescent tube choke starter eg Capaicitor) therefore adding another capacitor will throw your Power factor out even more.

However it is only industrial places such as large factory's and water pumping stations etc that are charged by the power company a premium depending on the power factor of the load aswell as the load measured in kilowatts.

If you are a small business or most likely a resedential property then you are only charged for your KW usage and power factor does not affect your bill due to your small influence on the national grid.

But to save the best till last.... now add on the very small amount of power it takes to fully charge for example a 150 micro farrod capacitor then it would actualy cost money not save money. Quick calculations taking into account that the lights only switch one on/off cylce per day and the price i pay for my electricity atm with EON means that this product would actualy cost me around 2p yes thats right folks 2 Pence per year:mf_dribble:


----------

